# G519 Side Stand



## motobiker46 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi,
I believe this subject was touched upon in an earlier post on this forum(?) but I can’t seem to find it. Regarding the length of a G519 Westfield-style kick stand, I believe the correct length should be 10” (when measuring just the exposed rod from the housing edge). I just picked one up which is an inch longer (11”) and straighter at the lower end. I think this larger size/style may have been used for another model bike (Compax Paratrooper?), can’t really recall. Anybody have information on this? The stand is mint (below) so I’m debating whether or not I should just shorten it by an inch. Thanks! Bob


----------



## Mercian (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Bob,

I can't help (I will be very interested in the answer), but I do have a Compax lacking a stand, should it be correct for those, and you decide to pass it on.

Shortening it seems a pity. But I would say that, and it's yours to do as you wish.

Thanks for your consideration.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello Bob;
Here is the good measure of an original G519 stand.


If it's shorter, it's for a 24" bike.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## motobiker46 (Sep 17, 2019)

Appreciate the great reference image, Serge. I’ll take another measurement tonight and check the comparison. Thanks again! Bob


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 17, 2019)

Why cut it when you can bend it out a little bit to suit your bicycle.


----------



## motobiker46 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good point, DGMan. Thanks for your advice. The arm of the stand definitely has to have more of a bend/arc on the lower end for clearance, but you’re right, maybe that’s all it will need with no cutting. Not being too familiar with metal work, I assume it will take a good amount of heat to get the desired contour? Measured-out pic below to compare with Serge’s stand. I believe these longer stands were actually used for the Military Compax model. Thanks, Bob


----------



## blackcat (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello Bob;
Your stand is mounted on a bike 28", just heat it to red at 2"1/2 of the bottom with a blowtorch to give it the right curve in 26".
It can also be mounted on a COMPAX but with a frame and 28" wheels.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## motobiker46 (Sep 18, 2019)

Okay, Serge. I'll give it a try this weekend. Thanks for your help!
Bob


----------

